# 5 Yr Old Golden on CL - Toronto



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone in the Toronto/Newmarket area interested in this golden?
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/yrk/pet/1546765816.html

Not much information to go on. Hope this girl/boy finds a loving home soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you send this to the Canada rescues?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I have emailed a friend who rescues dogs in that area. Hopefully they can help.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I also emailed Golden Rescue in New Market.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you^^^^

There is also another Golden at Toronto Animal Services. I contacted Animal Rescue for the first guy I saw there but have no idea what happened to him - hopefully adoption.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Poor guy. If we were looking for a second... I'm right there. Hope he finds a new home soon! It's a pretty dog friendly neighborhood up here so that's in his favour.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor guy! Hope he finds a home soon! 


ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> I also emailed Golden Rescue in New Market.


Can you please keep us posted if you get a response from them? If no response I'll try contacting them again and looking for other rescues in the area.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Exciting news!!

One of my co-workers is adopting this boy! He goes home with her and her partner this weekend!arty2::banana::artydude


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

YAHOO!!!!!!   Maybe we can try and get him out to one of our next GRF meets! (speaking of which, we should plan the next one soon)


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Luci said:


> Exciting news!!
> 
> One of my co-workers is adopting this boy! He goes home with her and her partner this weekend!arty2::banana::artydude


 This is great news. 
I contacted Golden Rescue of Ontario about the two Golden X's at Toronto Animal Services and both dogs are still there. I guess they aren't interested in X's? Very disappointed.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Golden Rescue is interested in X's sometimes -I fostered an X last year, it may not have even been a Golden at all, but they did the transport and the foster for the poor guy.


----------

